# مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

بعد اعلاننا الأخير عن إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2009
و ترتيبات المسابقات, ها نحن مستعدون لبدأ المسابقات مجددا على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة

بداية الأستعدادت هي تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب الشكل التقليدي لأجواء شهر الميلاد المجيد, الشكل الجديد سيبقى الى نهاية الأحتفالات وهو المقارب ل ال 12 من الشهر الأول من سنة 2009


من جديد نُعلن البدء في مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008 (للاعضاء الجدد الذين لم يشاركونا في السنين السابقة يستطيعون مراجعة المسابقات السابقة و فائزيها و جوائزها)

كالعادة نُحيي المسابقات في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) 

هذه السنة سنقوم بادارة و متابعة 3 مسابقات:
مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع روحي خاص بشهر الأعياد في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) لهذه السنة. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل أكبر في تحديد الفائز.



مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع عن الميلاد سواء كان موضوع صور او تهنئات او معلومات كتابية عن الميلاد الخ. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل اأكبر في تحديد الفائز.


مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي سُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع و المشاركات في القسم. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة ردودهم بصورة لائقة بالميلاد، الثقل الأكبر سيكون على نوعية الردود و محتواها.


الجوائز المقدمة تُرسل الى عنوان بيت الفائزين. تستطيعون اخذ فكرة عن ماهية هذه الجوائز من خلال تصفح المسابقات السنوات الفائتة (الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008 - هدايا الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد - جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007) ‏, لكن هذه السنة ستكون الجوائز اكبر و افضل من سابقاتها

المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 16 / 12 / 2009 
و تنتهي يوم 7 / 1 / 2010


المسابقات بدأت, فابدعوا و شاركوا و اسعوا الى الفوز 

حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الله عليك يا زعيم وعلى الخدمة الرائعة
كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير
وحظ سعيييييييد لكل الاعضاء 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*راااااااااائع يا زعيم*
*حظ سعيد لكل الاعضاء*
*ومبروك الاستايل الجديد*
*ودايما في تقدم وتميز*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

خدمة رائعة
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم
وحظ سعيد للجميع​


----------



## maroo maroo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير
ومبررررروك الشكل الجديد 
ربناااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااااااركم


----------



## سور (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*اول مرة احضر معاكم العيد*
*بالشكل ده العيد هيكون ليه طعم تانى*
*المسابقة هتنشط الجانب الروحى الخاص باحتفالات عيد الميلاد المجيد*
*شكرا ليك يازعيم للخدمة الجميلة*
*الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم 

ربنا يخليك لينا وتفرحنا دايما

سنة جميلة سعيدة عليك وعلى الجميع

ويارب افووووووووووز واكسب زي ماكسبت فلاشة قبل كدا وحجات تانية حلوة

 مش هاقول عليها علشان الحسد ههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه والجميع بخير

وحظ سعيد لجميع الاعضاء

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب 
وكل الاعضاء طيبين 
دا اول عيد لى فى المنتدى اقضيه معاكم 
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## knknknkn (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا" مبروك الثوب الجديد للمنتدى بجد جميل جدا ومميز ربنا يعوض تعبكم 

ثانيا" اين توضع الموضوعات الروحية لشهر الاعياد والميلاد


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*استيل الميلاد جميل جدا  ويفرح القلب 
مرسي خالص لتعبك يا زعيمنا 

كل سنة ومنتدي الكنيسة بخير واعضائة ومشرفينة وزعيمة بالف خير 

وحظ سعيد للكل​*


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2009)

استيل جميل جدا
كل سنة والمنتدى طيب وكل اعضائة بخيير


----------



## ليدو رمزى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عاااااااااااااااااااام و الاعضااااااااااااااااء وجميع المسؤولييييييييييييييييين و العاملين فى المنتدى الجميييييييييييييل ده بخير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## linda victor (22 فبراير 2010)

خدمة رائعة ماى روك لكن مافيش مسابقات للصوم الكبير 
وتبقى فرصة رائعه للكل لقراءة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس
وكل صيام وانتم طيبين


----------

